# Few pics of my temp layout



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm really eager to get my track mounted, but I've got tons of work do on that space before it's ready. In the meantime I've got this thing spread out in the downstairs garage conversion.

Longest straight is about 14'.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: Very nice layout... :thumbsup:

Did we answer your question about the height of the overpass??

Jeff


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Now that is a kick a$$ layout if I ever saw one.I really like those s curves down the middle.Very cool setup.

Keep the pics coming.


Mike


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

jack0fall said:


> :thumbsup: Very nice layout... :thumbsup:
> 
> Did we answer your question about the height of the overpass??
> 
> Jeff


Maybe I'll just state it here for broader feedback. Earlier I ran a life like with a nascar body around banged the heck out of the top of it going under an overpass. I'm wondering how much height I should allow for these once I get ready to mount the track. I don't want to raise it anymore than necessary. Maybe 2.5 inches?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

While I have a different layout on my 4 laner, I DO have that s-curve configuration in there, It certainly is a blast to drive!
Your layout looks sharp! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like a fun track to run. Definitely need to get a table for that one! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks. I've got a fairly nice 16x8 shed outside that will eventually become Raceway Central. I'm in the middle of preparing a new storage area so I can move all the stuff that's in the building into that. I've got quite a bit more track than what is shown and I also just picked up the package that overbored77 (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=106848) had for sale so here in about a month, I'll get to building my masterpiece.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

I do have a couple of ideas that may allow me to squeeze a bit more but I'm going to wait until I'm in the back shed before posting pics. Either way, I'm sure to have lots of left over track, especially those dang 9" radius curves that seem to multiply like bunnies. I'm planning to bundle up most of my leftovers and send them to my brother.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Looks great!
How is it to run on?
Scott


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks like some "Yee Ha" fun!


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

It really is a lot of fun. The only problem is if you get distracted when your car enters that long straightaway. If you slow down a half second too late, the car is bouncing off the grey foam pad against the wall. 

I'll probably tighten the curves in the infield. My girls really like clover leafs and elevation changes, so I'm considering adding a set clover leafs to raise a section of that infield track area and then another set of clover leafs to bring it back down. Not sure about that yet since I prefer elevation changes that fill a functional need. Hard to say "no" though, so who knows...


----------

